# The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders



## humint (27 Dec 2002)

Is there anyone out there in any of the following units: the ASH of Canada, RHLI, or Highland Fussiliers of Canada? 

I‘m looking for info on whether any of the above units are taking/accepting DEO‘s in the next couple of months?


----------



## Pikache (28 Dec 2002)

You can try calling RHFC BOR at 519 740 2213


----------



## rolandstrong (10 Jan 2003)

I‘ll bet you there is a good chance they will take you if you are a DEO anyway, as attrition can be high among junior leaders....even in university towns. Generally it is harder to find qualified canadidates for commissions...so regiments sometimes stock up on potentials. Just expect a long wait through CFRC


----------



## humint (8 Dec 2003)

If you are thinking about getting into the reserves, I‘m suggesting that you go to the unit of choice or the CF recruiting centre to pick-up the application now. It can take a couple of months to get through the process, and that‘s without any problems slowing it down. So, if you want to get onto to a summer course, you better start now.

If you are in the Hamilton area, you may want to check out the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders. We are the largest infantry unit in the area. 

Webpages are: www.sentex.net/argylls and www.ashofc.ca. 

The Argylls are having an job/application intake night on WED JAN 07. 

CALL 905-541-ARMY for more details and what documents you need to bring down with you.


----------



## jonsey (8 Dec 2003)

I just need my references and my application will be in.  What‘s happening on the intake night?


----------



## humint (9 Dec 2003)

Jonsey:

Argyll recruiters will walk people through the application process and will help them complete the forms. They will then interview each applicant to make sure they know about the Army and find out what their expectations are, etc. The recruiters will also give a briefing on the fit test, and even show them how to do the push-ups, etc. That way you‘ll know what to expect when you go into it. 

It‘s not too important if you‘ve already started the application process, but you can always come down if you want more info.


----------



## humint (9 Dec 2003)

The most important thing is that the Argyll recruiters will double check your application to make sure you‘ve filled out everything correctly and have all the supporting docs in order -- this will help prevent your application from being held up or stopped altogether.


----------



## fusilier955 (9 Dec 2003)

how do you go about getting a reg force transfer from reserve?  this is to apply for one of the new "M" plans offered. (ie- MLOTP)


----------



## JasonH (9 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by humint:
> [qb] The most important thing is that the Argyll recruiters will double check your application to make sure you‘ve filled out everything correctly and have all the supporting docs in order -- this will help prevent your application from being held up or stopped altogether. [/qb]


I had my application checked not once, not twice, but three times, and thankfully so because each time they found something that was wrong or was missing.  Recruiters in Downtown Vancouver were very helpful for me personally


----------



## humint (9 Dec 2003)

Normally, all you need to do is apply for a component transfer through your unit. Your CO will give his/her approval, and it normally take about 6 months. You‘ll also have to visit a recruiting centre to find out whether there are positions available in your trade. We currently have a few people going reg force, and I haven‘t heard any complaints about the process.


----------



## jonsey (9 Dec 2003)

I‘ll be there.


----------



## fusilier955 (10 Dec 2003)

thanks humint, ill check that.


----------



## humint (3 Jan 2004)

If you want to get in for this summer, it is best that you start the application process now -- ‘cause it takes about 3-4 months to complete.  

If you live in the Hamilton-Toronto-Kitchener-St Catherines area, are interested in the Infantry, and want to join the fastest growing and largest regiment in 31 Brigade, then call our recruiters at 905-541-ARMY to set up your personal appointment. 

We are Canada‘s Army Reserve!

There is an Urban Ops and Equipment/Weapons Demo and Recruit Open House on SAT 31 JAN 2004. Call us for details or check it out at:

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## Meridian (4 Jan 2004)

btw, link didnt work.


----------



## jonsey (4 Jan 2004)

I‘ll be there! What time should anyone interested arrive at?


----------



## humint (4 Jan 2004)

THE LINK IS www.sentex.net/argylls

Check for details or call 905-541-ARMY. Timings are TBA. The event is free for recruits and those interested in applying -- you just don‘t get a lunch.


----------



## brin11 (4 Jan 2004)

I must say, I think that‘s an excellent website.  Who is your webmaster and do they do it on the side or through the unit?  ie: are they paid to do it?


----------



## humint (4 Jan 2004)

Hi Brin:

The site is actually a personal website, with no "real" affiliation with the unit. However, all the info comes from unit members. It basically allows the troops and subbies to post photos, get info out to the public and friends, and to keep connected (cause we have a few guys overseas), etc.


----------



## humint (9 Feb 2004)

We are looking for Officers and Soldiers.

OFFICERS: 

This is a Canadian Forces Army Reserve position. Part-time during the school year, and optional full-time during the summer. 

As an Infantry Officer, you will learn to use the tools of the trade, navigate terrain, plan combat and non-combat/humanitarian mission, but most importantly, you will learn how to lead troops. Officers must be disciplined, intelligent, dedicated, be able to handle adverse conditions, and have the ability to make a number of difficult decisions in a fast-paced environment. 

Do you have leadership potential? 

SOLDIERS:

Does getting your hands dirty, your feet wet, and the satisfcation of doing the job right appeal to you? If so, The Argylls are looking for individuals with commitment and drive. Infantry soldiers work for a living, they do the hard stuff, and they do it with little sleep and in the worst conditions imaginable. 

Personally, I don‘t know how the Infantry could possibly appeal to anyone, but if you are one of those people who accepts new challenges, pushes themselves to the limit, likes adventure, and comes back for more, than we want you in The Argylls. 

Call us for an interview at 905.541-ARMY.  

The application process for the Canadian Forces Reserves may take up to three months. You should apply as-soon-as-possible in order to be accepted for full-time summer employment.

For more info:

www.sentex.net/argylls
www.ashofc.ca


----------



## dano (9 Feb 2004)

Speaking of recruiting campaigns.

I‘ve noticed that the CF has recently put their recruiting commercial back on air. I haven‘t seen the CF commercial for years. But yet, it still fills me with pride when I whatch it.

It may be a good sign. I hope it‘s a good sign.


----------



## humint (10 Feb 2004)

Extra little selling point for the Argylls. Last week we did a little cross-training with Hamilton Police ERU on Urban Ops Tactics. Very enlighting. Check out the pics at:

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## jonsey (10 Feb 2004)

Cool!

How was that AUG? Is that their standard weapon? 


One reference to go, then my app goes in.


----------



## sinblox (11 Feb 2004)

You Argyll‘s get to do a lot of cool training. I‘m jealous.


----------



## humint (6 Mar 2004)

The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders will be holding an indepth recruit open house on Wed, 31 March 2004. This open house will cover all aspects of the unit, training structure, and recruiting process -- in particular, we will provide you with answers to FAQs on med exam, fit test, apt test, suitability interview, and how Basic Training is structured. Lots of info and take-home material to keep you informed. Soldiers, both new and old, will be on-hand to answer your questions. 

This is open house is a must if you live in the Hamilton area and are interested in joining the Army Reserve, regardless of you unit of interest.

Date: 31 MARCH 2004
Time: 7.30 PM SHARP
Unit: Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders of Canada
Location: John Foote Armoury
Address: 200 James Street North, Hamilton

Keep and eye on our website for more details: www.sentex.net/argylls (update coming soon)


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

Hmm, I‘ll have to mark that on my calendar...


----------



## humint (22 Mar 2004)

Reminder:

This is an in-depth look at the unit, training, and the application process. Starts at 7.30 PM.

Although this open house is meant to attact people to the Argylls, I‘ll give a hand to anyone joining the Army Reserve, regardless of unit. So, if you have a question or questions, please feel free to drop by or email me at argylls_recruiting@canada.com.


----------



## humint (28 May 2004)

For information on joining the Infantry in Hamilton-area, please call 905.541.ARMY.

The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada, which is Hamilton‘s largest Infantry unit, specialises in urban warfare and combat/non-combat operations in built-up areas. 

Urban combat ops is one of the most tactically challenging and physically demanding environments to be employed. From IEDs to insurgent ambushes and building clearances, we train for the entire range of tactical situations.

Also, check out the websites at:

www.ashofc.ca
www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## humint (8 Jun 2004)

Are you from the Hamilton-Burlington-Stoney Creek areas and are looking to join the Army Reserve? 

ARMY RESERVE BMQ >> SEPT 04 START

The Argylls are now recruiting for its fall 2004 BMQ course, which will be starting in September. The fall BMQ runs every second weekend, from approx 1900 Hrs Fri through 1500 Hrs Sun. All training is paid. The course lasts for approx 4 months with a break in December. 

ARMY RESERVE BASIC OFFICER COURSE >> NOV 04 START

We are looking for people either in university/college or have completed post-secondary education and possess a diploma or degree. You need to be dedicated and committed to serving your nation and the Canadian Forces. 

Info on the Argylls or entry qualifications, see: www.sentex.net/argylls

For more information, please call 905-541-ARMY or visit the Argyll Recruiting Office at:

John Foote Armoury
200 James St North
Hamilton, Ontario

Hours of Op:
Weekdays: 0900-1600 Hrs
Wednesday Night: 1700-2000 Hrs

Or by appointment by emailing: argylls_recruiting@canada.com


----------



## humint (18 Jun 2004)

Sept 04 BMQ Course >> Don't wait-out if you want to be enrolled in time for the Sept BMQ start-date. I strongly urge you to get down to the armoury and start your application ASAP.

ARGYLL RCRTNG Office Hourse:

Daytime by appointment: Please call 905-541-ARMY
Every Wednesday through the summer: 1400-2100 Hrs

FAX your resume to 905-972-4004 or EMAIL argylls_recruiting@canada.com

Change in Application Process:

The unit now has more control over the application process. We will now open your file and collect all necessary docs and will assist you in scheduling your apt test, fit test, med exam, and interview at the CF Recruiting Centre. All that said, this should shorten the processing time to about 3-4 weeks rather than the norm of 3-4 months. However, it all depends on the applicant, and his/her desire to get through the process. 

CALL US FOR MORE DETAILS: 905-541-ARMY


----------



## finbar (18 Jun 2004)

AKA Humint: Please don't confine the recruiting drive to the immediate Hamilton, Burlington, and Stoney Creek areas. There are plenty of fine, eager young people in other areas of Ontario as well. I believe that some current Argyll members travel from outlying areas such as St. Mary's, Barrie and Owen Sound to parade with this fine Highland Regiment. Remember the troops vote with their boots, which is how the Argyll's attract such a high caliber of member. If you want to be the best you can be, have plenty of top quality training opportunities / EX's and excellent NCOs & Officers the Argyll's are definitely the way to go! Cheers!


----------



## humint (18 Jun 2004)

Seamus. Well, with compliments such as that, one would figure that you're in the unit. 

Yes, definitely, if you want to join a unit that leads the way in training, in particular urban ops, than the Argylls are the way to go. No one can match us. We are even sending troops to train in the UK and the US Marine Corp on thier Urban Ops courses -- and these people have a ton of experience direct from Iraq. Can any other PRes unit match that -- NO, NO THEY CAN'T!

As noted above, you don't have to be in the Hamilton area to join the Argylls. Many of our members drive a long way to parade and train in the unit. And, your travel is compensated.


----------



## Andyd513 (18 Jun 2004)

The Argyll's are definitely a top notch infantry unit. If you're looking for infantry employment in the Hamilton area I would definitely suggest you go look at them. Their leadership all seemed good and the NCM's I met were also good people. Plus some of the stuff they do looks just plain fun, in the challenging thrilling sense!

I was about 4-5 days from becoming an Argyll. Received my Sig Op job offer right on the cusp of my debating changing my application. Know a piper in the unit and he loves it there. Thanks for the time you took to show me around and reply to my e-mails btw, Lieutenant!  

Showed me a bunch about the reserves I had not known. Definitely a unit with their head on straight and information correct.


----------



## Baskin (18 Jun 2004)

I'm from Niagara Falls, Is that out of the area for Argylls?


----------



## humint (20 Jun 2004)

Baskin:

Niagara Falls is not a problem -- just as long as you don't mind the drive for parade night and on Exs. 

However, we've got such great training, and so many employment and training opportunities, that being an Argyll (even if you have to drive an hour or so) is well worth it. Plus, you get travel compensation for coming in from outta town. As mentioned above, we got people who drive down from Owen Sound, Guelph, London, Toronto, Stoney Creek, Simcoe, etc, just to be in the unit. For high speed training, this is where you want to be.

If travelling is a problem, you may want to join the Lincs and Wincs -- since they are in your neck of the woods. 

But, if you want to join a Highland unit, with all the esprit de corps and history that comes with it, you should get in touch with us ASAP.


----------



## humint (7 Jul 2004)

* Recruiting Update 07 July 2004 *

All pers looking to join the Army Reserve INFANTRY in Hamilton-Niagara-Guelph-Burlington-Brantford areas. 

Make no mistake, THE ARGYLLS is the unit you want to join. We have a fully-booked training schedule for this coming year (2004-2005), with a number of EXs in the US. We are also the lead unit for the Brigade, which means plenty of work and employment for soldiers and officers.

We are now looking to fill approx *20 NCM  * positions and *5 Officer *  positions *ASAP*. 

We offer immediate employment as soon as you are merit-listed and enrolled -- that way you have some part-time employment for the summer and fall before your course starts.

CONTACT US NOW:

Email at argylls_recruiting@canada.com 
Call 905-541-ARMY or 
Call 905-972-4000 EXT 2168 

Fax us your resume at: 905-972-4004

BMQ (NCMs) course starts at the end of Sept. 
BMOQ (OFFRs) course starts in November.


----------



## humint (20 Jul 2004)

It's a little late notice, but if you are thinking about joining the reserves (either through the CO-OP program or direct enrolment off civvie street) or fishing around for a unit, you may want to come to the following recruit orientation session/open house. 

Recruit Orientation Session
Argyll & Sutherland Highlander of Canada (PL)

DATE: Wed, 21 July
TIME: 7.30-9.00 PM
LOCATION: John Foote Armoury
COORDINATES: 200 James St North, Hamilton

Session will include presentations on:

1. Training and Courses
2. Recruit Application Process
3. Trades, Skills, and Specializations
4. Weapons, Equipment, and Vehicles

Session will also include a tour of the armoury, including the Sgts/WOs Mess, the Officer's Mess, and the Argyll Museum.

More info by calling 905-541-ARMY.


----------



## jonsey (20 Jul 2004)

I should check this out. I've been debating how I want to join (Reg or Reserve, Infantry or SigOp).


----------



## humint (20 Jul 2004)

Jonsey -- I swear you've been debating this for nearly a year on this board. 

What's the problem? 

Take the plunge, my friend. You can always switch trades/units if you don't like the one you're in! 

We've got a weekend BMQ course starting in the first-week of Oct. Let me know if you want on it and we'll get the army wheels in motion.


----------



## jonsey (20 Jul 2004)

Yeah, it's been about a year (I believe I registered in October), but my situation has changed recently. I decided to take some time off of school. So, it leaves me with either getting a normal full-time job and joining the reserves, or getting a full-time job to get me through till I join the regular force.  

For the reserves, there is no long term commitment, and I can leave if I don't like it. However, it's not full time, and I would have to get a "normal" job as well, which I've been having a really tough time with (I've started my second wave of applications. I revamped my resume and am applying everywhere, again).

For the regular forces, it's full time, three years guaranteed employment. But, it's three years, mandatory, with little chance of getting out if I don't end up liking it.  I'm a little hesitant about doing this because I just jumped into this past year of college, I didn't like it and I didn't do well (it's also why I'm taking time off school). 

Do you know if they offer "Open House" days with Reg. Force units? Perhaps seeing what a day in the life of a Reg. Force soldier would be like would help. I should check in with the CFRC.


----------



## humint (20 Jul 2004)

Jonsey:

If you come in, and get on course, you could get a whole whack of employment for this fall/winter, and will be guaranteed full-time employment for next summer.  

If you are so inclined, you could get a part-time civvie job and do the reserves for this fall/winter.

I really don't think you'll find a RegF unit that does open houses. 

And, what is a typical day in the military? 

It's easy for us to describe the ResF world, because it is so segmented and compartmentalised into small, easy to undertand chunks. But the RegF world is way different -- not just more of the same. 

You need to make a choice and stick with it, and not second guess yourself. If you keep doing that, you never be able to make a decision.

Also, you can always get out of the RegF. They don't keep you in for the full three years if you want to leave. Sure, getting out isn't easy, but they'll eventually let you go.


----------



## Army_kid (20 Jul 2004)

sorry for this kinda offbace question but im currently an army cadet in the Argyll & Sutherland Highlander of Canada, would it be alot easyer to get into the reserves once i finish my cadets?? or leve cadets when im the required age for reserves? ???


----------



## humint (23 Jul 2004)

Leave the cadets when it no longer offers you what you want. As you know, the Army Reserves is not CIC, it's a whole different world. It may be best to come in and speak to one of us about training, skills, expectations, career opportunities, etc. 

But, the sooner you get into the Reserves, the sooner you move up in rank. My suggestion is for you to get all the phase training done before you attend college/university, that way you are well on your way to becoming a senior NCO or Officer. 

If you're are 16+, on paper you are good-to-go for the reserves. 

You should come in for a Wed night info session at 1930 Hrs. Since it's summer stand-down, and I'm away until Stalwart Guardian, you may want to go into the unit during the day and talk to the recruiting NCO. He'll be more than happy to talk to you about the regiment. 

Or, call 905-541-ARMY and schedule yourself an appointment.


----------



## Army_kid (24 Jul 2004)

okay should i whait until im 16 before i come? or should i make an appointment someday? and will i need a parent or gaurdian to come with me if its before im 16 or when i am?


----------



## humint (16 Aug 2004)

If you are looking to get into the Army Reserve, my advice is to apply now and get on the Sept-Oct start BMQ. 

The Argylls are the lead unit for the course, and it will be offered every second weekend from Oct through approx March (note: there is NO training in Dec).

There is a lot of interest in this course, and it seems that the course will expand to accommodate the number of applicants. 

For more info on joining, please check-out the Argyll website at www.sentex.net/argylls or call 905-541-ARMY.

I will personally see to it that all is done to process your application in time -- but you need to come into the unit to get the whole ball rolling. Now's the time, don't wait or delay. 

There's only one Argylls! Don't miss out on joining the hardest working unit in 31 Bde!


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

If anyone here is from Hamilton Ontario and is getting ready to apply for recruitment or is geting ready to go .. let me know because i have some questions and stuff.

please and thanks in advance.


----------



## jonsey (1 Sep 2004)

I'm working on it. I'm not quite at the physical level I'd like to be at, and I'm trying to find enough references. 

What questions do you have?


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

My questions are as such...

1. Would you like to train with me to acquire a more team-like attribute to training?

2.  Would you be willing to aid me with finding references and getting acquainted with the rules+regs of getting into the military?

3.  Have you been to the Hamilton Recruiting centre yet?  If yes, Can you help me get in contact with it because I would like to ask them some questions but I never find any trace of contactablility.


If you answer yes to training with me then GREAT!!! but if not then thats OK.... but i just want to get used to being with other people training and such.

and for #2 I would help you find references if it were possible... and if it is tell me and i'll try and help... I don't like to see a good soldier otential go to waste. do you?


----------



## jonsey (1 Sep 2004)

1. Where abouts do you live?  I'm in the Gage Park area.


2. As far as references, get ahold of teachers, neighbours, coaches/sensei's employers and friends of the family.  I'm going to use my karate sensei, my doctor, possibly my sister's best friend, and possibly my high school music teacher. 


3. Any time I need to talk to them, I just head down (I'm not big on talking on the phone), and on average, I can speak with someone one-on-one within a minute.  They're in the new Government building across Bay St. from Copps Collusseum, on the second floor. Just head up the escilator, and that'll take you right to the doors.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

I am mountain by Uper James BUT i have famly down by gage parlk and all over east hamilton.. so IF you wanna train with me please say yes and I will come to YOU!1.. I dont care where we go.. i have a field i run in that when doing one lap it is exaclty 300 metres
i like it but anywhere will do!!


----------



## Garbageman (1 Sep 2004)

Not sure what units you guys are looking for in Hamilton, but you might find this thread of interest on the fall BMQ for the area:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/18258.0.html

One of the recruiters from the Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders frequents this site:

http://army.ca/forums/members/957

Good luck


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

Garbageman.. I was told that the only place for REG force BMQ is in St. Jean... was i told wrong?? I hope so because I am looking for Reg Force BMQ as close as possible.


----------



## jonsey (1 Sep 2004)

Yeah, Reg Force is in St. Jean. How old are you?


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (1 Sep 2004)

i am 15.. i am waiting but training nonetheless... i was told i have to be 17.. and i was also told i needa be 16... i am confused.... so u up for it?


----------



## humint (3 Sep 2004)

OK, here's the help you need. 

First off, call the Argyll Recruiting Team at 905-541-ARMY and ask any questions, or schedule an appointment to come into the unit and we will PERSONALLY help you out. 

Or, come into the Armoury at 200 JAMES ST NORTH on Wed night, between 7.30 and 8.30 PM. I will personally give you a hand working through the wilderness of recruiting. Make sure you come to the Argyll Recruiting Office! 

Also, check out www.sentex.net/argylls -- this is your one-stop shopping for recruitment in Hamilton area. The website is being updated, and should have all new info my Monday, 06 Sept.

As for age, all you need to be is 16 for the Army Reserve. That's it, just 16 with parental permission!


----------



## humint (3 Sep 2004)

The Argylls are involved in two recruiting events:

06 Sept HAMILTON TI-CATS RECRUITING EVENT

1. 06 Sept 2004, from 1400 Hrs onwards, we will be located outside of Ivor Wynne Stadium and will be doing an attraction event at the Ti-Cats game. Other units will be there, as well as a gun-run competition between the Argylls, the RHLI, and the Lincs and Wincs. There will also be a fly-past by the street-machine CF18 and a jump by the Skyhawks.

The Argylls will be outside of the stadium, so you don't need a ticket to the game to check us out!

18 Sept TRAINING TOUR

2. The Argylls will be holding a exercise at the Dundas Valley Conservation Area on 17-19 Sept. The Argyll Recruiting Team will be on-hand to take civilians and persons interested in joining on a personalized tour of the training area. Tours will be offered from 1000-1600 Hrs, Sat, 18 Sept. Meet us at the main entrance/parking lot. Remember to wear comfortable clothing, geared for the weather, as well as hiking boots or running shoes, as we will be walking through the conservation area on the tour.

THIS IS an excellent opportunity to see the type of training the Army Reserve does, and to ask any questions you may have regarding recruitment.  

FOR MORE INFO, see www.sentex.net/argylls  or call 905-541-ARMY


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (5 Sep 2004)

thanks... I will either be Argyll or Hamilton Light Infantry... because that is what i want to be.. but u make a good offer so i wil check into it...


----------



## humint (7 Sep 2004)

Info for the Mil EX and recruiting tours, Dundas Valley, 18 SEPT. 

Please dress according to the weather, and make sure you have good walking or hiking shoes, as we'll be travelling on the trails and through some bush to view the training area. We'll be showing you a real-deal on field conditions and the things we do on Exs. This will be an excellent opportunity to see what it is like in the Army Reserve.

Please note that this romp through the bush will not be exhaustive, but it is always a good idea to wear breathable clothing and to bring water.

If you are not up to travelling in the bush, there will be a recruiting stand at the Dundas Valley Trail Centre. All the info you need on the Army Reserve and joining the Argylls will be located there, and we will have troops on hand to answer your questions.

For more info on this event, please call *ARGYLL RECRUITING @ 905.541.ARMY    *


----------



## humint (12 Sep 2004)

Office hours for the remainder of Sept 2004 are as follows:

Recruiting Officer 
Tues, 9.30 AM to 4.30 PM
Wed, 1.00 PM to 9 PM

Recruiting NCO
Mon-Fri, 9 AM to 4 PM 

Best to call ahead and schedule an appointment >> *905.541.ARMY*

Location for the Argylls

200 James Street North
Hamilton

Two blocks from James and Cannon Sts, next to Mulberry Street

1. Park on the street
2. Walk into the vehicle compound
3. Once in the compound, turn to your right
4. Enter the door in the corner (marked # 4)
5. Follow the Argyll Recruiting Office signs


----------



## humint (13 Sep 2004)

www.sentex.net/argylls

OK, here's the new 3.0 version of the 100% unofficial Argyll website. Yes, it is hopelessly Argyll, so don't bother emailing me about how much it's lacking in extra-Argyll perspective.

There's loads of info on joining, and I'm really hoping that this will help out some of the new people looking to join, regardless of your interest in the Argylls or any other unit.

Feel free to call us at 905.541.ARMY for more info.

* www.sentex.net/argylls *


----------



## gk404 (13 Sep 2004)

Wow! That has got to be one of the best websites (dedicated to a Canadian Regiment) that I have seen. 

Well done.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2004)

Great website, very informative for those not yet in the Reserves.  Might have to borrow your idea, the CommRes recruiting site is pretty out of date from the looks of things.


----------



## humint (14 Sep 2004)

*NOTICE >> change of timings for Army Reserve Training Tour*

Sat, 18 Sept 2004
*From 1000 Hrs to 1800 Hrs (6 PM)*
Location: Dundas Valley Trail Cente, DVCA

Enter DVCA off of Governor's Rd.


----------



## humint (16 Sep 2004)

Not sure why, but there seems to be some confusion about location and purpose.

1. The unit recruiter (in this case, the Argylls), is there to give you the basic info on the military, to give you lots of info about the unit, and to give you the application package. 

Basically, unit recrruiters sell the idea to you that you want to be in the Army Reserves, and that you want to be in the unit. So, that said, I sell you on the idea that you want to be an Argyll.

The Argyll Recruiting Office is located at 200 James St North, in the Armoury.

2. CFRC Hamilton (Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre) basically processes your application. They do NOT represent the unit. 

You submit your application to CFRC Hamilton, and do all of your tests there, and they are open from 0900-1630 Hrs on weekdays. 

CFRC Hamilton is located at 55 Bay Street North, across from Copps Colliseum.


----------



## humint (21 Sep 2004)

We are currently recruiting for the following trades (MOCs)

1. Infanteers (031)
2. Infantry Officers 
3. Pipers and Drummers 
4. RMS (Admin) Clerks
5. Logistics Officer

Other positions to be filled in the unit within the 031 MOC:

1. Drivers and Logistics (CQ and RQMS)
2. Combat Signallers


For more information,  please contact us at 905.541.ARMY (2769) 

or check us out at www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## humint (24 Sep 2004)

Hey, I'm looking for comments on a recruiting campaign we are trying to style to the younger crowd. Basically, we are trying to develop interest in the unit through movie-style adverts for recruiting posters. 

Let me know what you think.

http://www.sentex.net/argylls/g_max_damage.gif

We are also aiming a campaign at people looking to get into law enforcement and public safety >>

http://www.sentex.net/argylls/p_officer_advert.html

Also, there are revised trades and job postings on the Argyll website. 

http://www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## hiv (25 Sep 2004)

I have to say that I am pretty impressed by the recruiting efforts you've put forth. When I was younger I didn't join the reserves because i didn't know they existed. I didn't grow up in a military family and had no idea that there was some sort of part-time military commitment I could make. It was only after I joined the reg force did I learn about the reserve force.

So that being said, I think it would be very effective to try to book demonstrations and lectures at high schools. Maybe show off some of the equipment and vehicles and talk about some of the things they could do. If something like that had been done at my high school i definately would have joined.


----------



## arctictern (25 Sep 2004)

I think the max damage gif is lame, just my opinion though...


----------



## humint (25 Sep 2004)

Hey, fair enough on it being lame ... but why? 

Remember, your comments will help develop our outreach program.


----------



## Pieman (25 Sep 2004)

I agree, the first picture does not do much for me. I don't think it conveys the images you are trying to achieve, it just looks a bit tacky to be honest. No offence intended.

The third link has a really nice photo. The picture of the soldier with the chopper in the background, it is a little artistic and I think it would grabs people's attention. Maybe add some text in the bottom right corner. Something like:

"Some people take a bus to work....

An Argyll rides the sky."

And then contact/webpage info in a smaller font under that. Would make a fantastic poster I think.

Something like that...maybe that text is tacky too, if so I am sure you could think of something better. I guess that does not fit into your movie theme, but it is just an idea.


----------



## MikeM (26 Sep 2004)

Ya... the amount of work you have put forth into the recruiting is very impressive. Excellent work. I will have to agree with the others though that the first image is not all that appealing, at least to me anyways. It does seem a bit tacky and doesn't really something that draws you in.. just my .02.

Other than that everything looks very nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## 42PF (26 Sep 2004)

I have to say that your website looks far better than the official websites of other reserve units found on DND website. However for some reason I didn't find the picture appealing. I'm sure that Carl G is far more appealing to service man than to civilians. Remember that most of the public gets it's perception of military from what the media serves it. If you can use other pictures available at your website (i.e. Amphibious Assault) that more or less resemble SF type units I'm sure that you can play more on the cool factor than with the Carl G. For some reason even my initial unit choice (you know which) brochure had a lot of â Å“cool â Å“pictures of people running around with guns.Can you relate? Anyway keep up with good work.

                                                                                                   42PF


----------



## NavyGrunt (26 Sep 2004)

I dont like the first pic either. However the third links chopper pic is a hot ticket if you could work it. Although is the person who is concerned with "maximum damage" the type you are trying to attract? However I do appreciate the fact that you guys are going so hard with the recruitng-its good to see.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2004)

Argyll,

for some additional ideas, here are some of the images that were being used by the Princess Louise Fusiliers' recruiters. You might want to contact the Recruiting Sergeant at the unit to find out what has been most effective for them:

The road less travelled ...   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-1.jpg

How are you getting to work next summer?   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-2.jpg

Be part of a team   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-3.jpg

Take aim on your future   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-4.jpg

Make things happen   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-5.jpg

Test your character   --   http://regimentalrogue.com/plf-pics/plf-bookmark-6.jpg


----------



## humint (27 Sep 2004)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments.

The purpose of the Carl G advert was to see if the movie-style motif appeals to anyone. 

I've added some more background pics to make it more interesting (i.e. high-speed), and will see what kind of reaction I get from the guys on my recruiting team. 

FYI --> The advert may be used in conjunction with other brochures (at high school recruiting events), but the plan is to post it stand-alone in high traffic areas near schools to see if it encourages people to call. I've also changed the wording to make it straight-forward that it's about the Army Reserve and Jobs.

To put this whole debate into perspective, I must assert that the unit has a range of recruiting brochures, including a full-colour 4-pager with lots of pics and info. 

We also provide two different 2-page brochures on army life, training, etc, as well as a  (11X17) folded brochure on Urban Ops training (which really does the trick).

The photos from the website weren't really up for debate, rather I provided the link to announce new trades. That said, I do appreciate the comments and will try to work some high-speed tac-lift photos into the new adverts.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## humint (1 Oct 2004)

The Argyll Recruiting Team will have a display at:

Hamilton Careerapoloza
Thrs, 03 Nov
0830-1530 Hrs
Hamilton Convention Centre
1 Summers Lane

We will have on-hand:

> Soldiers from the unit who will talk about thier training and tour experience
> Vehicles, weapons, and equipment
> Multi-media displays
> Info on current job vacancies
> Hand-outs
> Entries for a contest for Argyll merchandise


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Oct 2004)

Better check the CFAOs -



> 291.4  Professional Association
> 
> (c) Canadian Forces units and individual members are expressly forbidden from participating in any event in which "-palooza" forms part of the event's name.


----------



## humint (1 Oct 2004)

Wow, I think we've stumbled across a Charter violation in the CFAO's. Does anyone have the number of the Canadian Human Rights Commission or the Ombudsman? :dontpanic:


----------



## humint (7 Oct 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their input, both on this forum and in email/pm.

Here is the finished product >> http://www.sentex.net/argylls/g_thebest.gif

No doubt that it will ruffle a few feathers. But, again, it's supposed to -- that's the Highland way!


----------



## jonsey (7 Oct 2004)

Not bad...not bad at all. 


I wonder what the Riley's will say.




Oh yeah, I almost forgot, when I was up at school (Mohawk College) the other day, I saw one of the RHLI recruiting posters, and on it, the phone number was crossed out with the message "Don't do it! Join the Argylls! 905-541-ARMY" I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## humint (8 Oct 2004)

Jonsey:

Thanks for the compliment. By the way, I don't condone defacing posters. However, that did give me a chuckle.

By the way Jonsey, have you joined a unit yet? If not, what's keeping you? If you are interested in becomin an officer, or even coming in as an NCM, call me at 905-541-2769 and let's get the ball rolling.


----------



## jonsey (8 Oct 2004)

What's keeping me is I still don't know what I'm doing. It's come down to two things, either I go back to school in September 2005 (Recording Arts Canada) and I join the Reserves, or I'm going to join the Regular Force (providing I pass the recruiting process).


----------



## humint (8 Oct 2004)

Jones:

So, what you're telling me is that you are going to wait-out a whole year. 

My advice would be for you to join the ResF and then do a component transfer from ResF to RegF. This way you get a year's experience and that will help you to make up your mind. Otherwise, you'll just be sitting around with joystick in hand doing nothing, hoping to be in the army. 

Don't do what I did, and that's waste time thinking about it. 

I wasted about 10 good years making up my mind, thinking that I could not manage both the ResF and university and then grad-studies. But, I was completely wrong -- it was completely manageable. 

And, while I'm happy to be in now, I'm kickin' myself in the @ss for wasting all that time and not getting in sooner. 

Take the Nestea plunge!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Oct 2004)

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their input, both on this forum and in email/pm.
> 
> Here is the finished product >> http://www.sentex.net/argylls/g_thebest.gif
> 
> No doubt that it will ruffle a few feathers. But, again, it's supposed to -- that's the Highland way!



Why is he in a toque?  I thought Highlanders wore tam o'shanters....


----------



## Chewy (8 Oct 2004)

I'm a 17 year old guy, who tried to get into the reserves last summer (the Argylls actually) but failed due to lack of physical fitness. Not again and personally I think the posters look good they catch the eye and make the job look interesting.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Oct 2004)

Decent add.  I'm not too big on the "Join the Argylls, the other units are Fags" message it relies on.  I'd rather see adds promoting professionalism and challenge rather then regimental parochialism.


----------



## D-n-A (8 Oct 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Why is he in a toque?   I thought Highlanders wore tam o'shanters....



He's missing his kilt too   



Good poster though, in the background, it shows guys parachuting, but you aren't a airborne unit(no jump tasking)


----------



## Lexi (8 Oct 2004)

Argylls hog the spotlight! 
Sign outside the JFA? Argyll.
Sign inside the JFA? Argyll.  ;D

I'm torn between RHLI or Argyll....
Course I have 3 years to decide.  

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## humint (8 Oct 2004)

Actually, they are all Argyll photos. 

We've got a whack of guys in the unit who are jump qualified, and that's a photo of two of them (among others) jumping at SG 2004. 

The other photos are all scooped from pics I took at Bde Exs or SG 2004 -- and all are Argylls. 

Even the cougar pics had Argylls patrolling around them (although you can see 'em due to the black fading). 

Comments are still welcome and will be valuable for the next poster.


----------



## humint (8 Oct 2004)

Just wanted to say that I was definitely not trying to put down other units, just trying to highlight and promote the Argylls as the best -- simply because we all see our own unit (whether comparing a ResF unit to a ResF unit or RegF to RegF) as the best. 

Otherwise, I would have put: "That so-and-so unit are fags, join the Argylls". 

But, I do see what you mean.


----------



## Tracker (9 Oct 2004)

How many jump positions do the argylls have?


----------



## humint (9 Oct 2004)

You've got me on that one. I guess I'll have to check the line serials. But, I think it's more of just getting our top guys on a jump course rather than worrying about specific allocations such as having a jump qual platoon or something -- so, what it really comes down to is money (is the unit willing to fund the soldier) and spots available on a jump course. 

Plus, some of para qualified pers in our unit picked up their qualifications from other forces (such as British Paras) or from when they were in RegF.

Long story short, we've got jump qualified pers in the unit.


----------



## NavyGrunt (10 Oct 2004)

That appears to be the main focus of the poster though.....and what are the odds of picking up the course....especially since you said the guys got it outside the unit....


----------



## Scott (10 Oct 2004)

Are maroon kilts issued? Balmorals? Glengarry's?  ;D


----------



## Andyd513 (10 Oct 2004)

I've met the man behind Argyll_recruiting .. he convinced me that if you're not joining my unit in this area, you should definitely join the Argyll's!

Met your Cambrian Patrol Team while at Borden, though. Ran the obstacle course with us, and I must say.. they kicked our asses. Looks like a great job on getting that team together.


----------



## humint (10 Oct 2004)

I said that some of our jump qualified guys picked up the qual from RegF or other forces, but not all. 

Yes, this unit will spend the money on good troops to get jump qual. It has done so, and will continue to do the same.

We also spend money on our troops to take urban ops instructor courses with the USMC and the Brits, and to send our recce team to participate in the Cambrian Patrol competition in Wales. And, that's just a small sample of the more interesting taskings/trainings/courses that a few of our guys have been on in the last year. 

So, what that means is this >> the money is there for the high-speed stuff.


Interesting to read the comments. To me, the tac airlift and the jumpers play an important part of the visual, but they are not the focus. Rather, it is the anonymous soldier with C7 and comms, and that the background images adds to the individual's mystic -- sort of saying, I've done it all, and this is the type of sh!t you can do too.

Just a heads-up that I should have another two posters coming out in the next couple of weeks. Keep the comments coming, as I find them very useful.


----------



## Tracker (10 Oct 2004)

I don't want to rain on your parade, you have put a lot of effort into this and into recruiting for your unit but who regulates posters and info you produce for recruiting people into the CF?   In Canadian Forces recruiting, the Canadian Government logo must be present, both official languages must also be present.   Everything we produce must be reviewed to ensure that it is correct and meets Federal guidlines.   I don't think the poster you have produced meets those guidlines and is not an approved article to be circulated to attract recruits into the CF.   Your unit is part of the CF isn't it?


----------



## humint (10 Oct 2004)

Units are responsible for doing their own attraction and recruiting, and that includes their own brochures and flyers. Each unit has their own budget for flyer/brochure production. 

In fact, you will find that each ResF unit produces their own style of brochures, and that they focus on the items that they deem important. As you likely know, each ResF unit has been given a training specialization under LFFR, and this often dictates the type of advertising they will do to attract new members. For example, another unit from this area has a couple of good posters that promote the extreme nature of winter warfare.      

In simple terms, unit recruiters recruit for the unit. 

There are certain guidelines for adverts, but those are for paid adverts. Any unit wishing to produce a paid advert (in a newspaper or the radio, etc), must go through Bde. In the case of paid adverts, we are given CF templates to choose from.

The above poster is not a paid advertisement. And, it is NOT an ad for MTV! :dontpanic:


----------



## humint (3 Nov 2004)

>> www.argylls.ca

I've updated the site index on the main-page and provided access to some common recruiting forms (in PDF format) such as the application form,fitness guide, reference forms, medical info, aptitude test, etc. You can use these for any application to the CF, not just for the Argylls. 

Please let me know if something is not working. 

I'm also working on Argyll defence-net version 3.1, which will have a lot more eye candy and useful info, in particular the Basic Training Help File, and more info on Urban and Mountain Ops. 

Please feel free to provide suggestions and I'll try to work 'em in.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Nov 2004)

You had better start learning the Army on Line (AoL) program, or all your work may be for nothing. AoL is becoming the "Default" website for Army units on the DWAN and soon (?) the Internet. Give us a call at the G6 branch and we will put yopu on the training course.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Nov 2004)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> AoL is becoming the "Default" website for Army units on the DWAN and *soon (?) the Internet. *



What does that mean, exactly?

I've seen the Army's sad excuse for an "official" regimental website - 

http://www.army.dnd.ca/CALGARY_HIGHLANDERS/

And I've seen the one that I've done for our Regiment (which I update several times a week from home).

http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com

Your pronounciamento sounds a bit ominous - - will "unofficial" websites go the way of the dodo - even if our domain name is easier to access than some subfolder of the DND site?


----------



## a_majoor (3 Nov 2004)

The hard work you put into your unit sites is much appreciated and should be richly rewarded, but perhaps that is another thread.

The theoretical benefits of AoL are as follows (in no particular order):

a. No unit funds have to be spent on designing or hosting a web site
b. AoL is designed so unit members can author and publish documents
c. All unit information is held in a "protected " site i.e. DND servers behind DND firewalls and accessable through the controlled DND Gateway. (Please don't post on the single point of failure argument)
d. All units will have a "common look and feel"
e. The "One Army" message is easier to propagate through points b and c
f. Unit sites can be monitored for security violations (i.e. personal information on the web), and violations corrected
g. The common servers also support archiving information in a commonly accessable area.
h. AoL is actually a Database program, so information retrieval is somewhat easier

I may not be a big fan of AoL, since it is very involved (read user unfriendly), but this is the corporate decision far beyond your or my level. 

All this being said, since AoL is designed for unit level control, get trained up and start cutting and pasting the "cool" and eye candy stuff into your unit AoL page. Complaining about AoL is about as useful as threads bemoaning our lack of Nuclear Aircraft carriers or a 450 Leopard 2A6 armoured brigade in the ORBAT. Take the tools you have and find a better way to use them.


----------



## humint (3 Nov 2004)

I fully welcome a unit site on AoL, and I'm sure my unit IT Officer is keeping up on all the good stuff in terms of its development, as he is responsible for the www.ashofc.ca official website and all other official IT unit stuff.

However, the argylls.ca site is a 100% unofficial, personal website that does not use unit funds. 

Nothing on there is confidential or protected -- it's all open source info, so security is not a concern. 

What makes the argylls.ca site useful is that all the info on recruiting, plus the anecdotal info from my own and other people's experiences, is there to help people with the recruitment process, or to encourage interest in the army reserves, and for all to see. 

Although it's dedicated to recruiting right now, it may very well become my "I-was-an-Argyll-and-I-loved-it" website in the future (i.e. upon my retirement). Although rewards are always good, I do my own website to help others, and would continue to do it regardless of being the RcrtngO or even in the CF.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Nov 2004)

Personal websites are fair enough, but here are the "rules" for all you web site wizards out there:

1. If your site is a personal or "unofficial" website, it should be clearly marked as not being a DND site. The disclaimer on army.ca is a good example

2. The Crown own the copyright to your unit crest, cap badge, title, motto and the sergeants mess silverware. IF it is felt your site is violating security, good taste or inappropriate in any way, there is a legal mechanism to force the ISP to take it down: *Crown copyright violation*. Our lawyers have more funds than any ISP, so most won't protest.

3. If your site is a recruiting tool, it might be better to supply a link to the "official" page, rather than have the wrath of some humorless DND flunkie directed at you, your unit and the ISP.  The "I am a member of (_insert unit here_) and love it" is a great recruiting tool if used in the right way.

I am not against the use of the web, it is a fabulous resource, but being in the brigade G-6 branch exposes me to issues you might not see. By all means make a great personal site, and by all means transfer some of that creativity to our own "official" tools as well!

Good work, and good luck.


----------



## humint (3 Nov 2004)

Yes, I definitely agree with you 100% -- unofficial sites are a great resource if properly used and if they do not provide inappropriate or offensive content. 

That said, I appreciate your comments and I'll make sure that there is a better disclaimer on the site so newbies will not think that it is an official DND site. 

The link to the official DND recruiting site is on the site, as well as other official links, and these links are clearly identified as official.

Again, thanks for the comments. They will be useful in the site rebuild/redesign.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Nov 2004)

What are the storage space limits on those "offiicial" sites, out of curiousity?


----------



## a_majoor (3 Nov 2004)

From my AoL package, and inquiring with several AoL pers at Area: none whatsoever. (These are our servers)

From a practical point of view, I think there is a "5 meg at a time" transfer limit for uploading to AoL (after hours this is relaxed), and I would try to keep the site very streamlined so it will load faster, especially after the AoL Internet version has the kinks worked out.


----------



## humint (16 Nov 2004)

I've updated the site with a new (well, kinda borrowed) design. While much of the info is the same as before, there are a few new bits and pieces. And, I will be adding new info on recruiting, the recruit process, basic training, and help files in the near future. 

Please feel free to provide feedback.

www.argylls.ca

By the way, if you live in the Hamilton area (and by Hamilton, I mean within a 2 hour drive and you have the desire to drive that far to join the unit) we are looking to get another 30 people for our upcoming Jan start BMQ and another 30 for our summer BMQ. We have a very training intensive unit, so the opportunities for training and employment outweigh the time invested in travel.

We hold info sessions every Wed evening at 6.30 PM, or you can call 905.541.ARMY for more information or to schedule a day-time visit.


----------



## Mr. Ted (16 Nov 2004)

My God man, you're driven.  A credit to any unit.

Keep it up!

Mr. Ted


----------



## winchable (16 Nov 2004)

Since I'm not even close to being elgible to join your unit this might not mean much.
But I wish that even half the unit recruiters in the CF did what you're doing there.


----------



## humint (16 Nov 2004)

Man, I love you guys!  

Actually, I appreciate the feedback -- thanks guys.


----------



## gt102 (16 Nov 2004)

Well once Im of age Ill be transfering from the cadet side of you guys to the Reserve side (hopefully) so expect to see me!

Oh and just for laughs. Here is a site (for a gaming clan) I made when I was a wee private http://www.2347.tk/ (sorry bout popups)

See ya soon 

Mcpl Crowe (Cadet)


----------



## MdB (17 Nov 2004)

I must say as others that you put a lot of effort in the recruiting website, that's really nice. Every CF member in charge of the recruiting should dedicate this much attention to designing a recruiting website.

That said, I must say that I prefer the former design. Because it looked simple, 'urban', not too 'army' design, pretty well balanced with a picture and the unified color, and it looked *very* professionnal.

This one, I don't wanna bash it, but I know America's Army site and a lot of young candidate will know it too. It can be double edged. I prefer the former one because there was no logo at all or flag. I find this one darker in colors and too apparented to AA. That said (bis), this one is pretty straight forward and I find it good, because candidates will find informations right when they come on the page.

So, that's my opinion, I wish you best for the website.


----------



## mdh (18 Nov 2004)

Hi Argylls Recruiting,

I think the site is excellent because it covers off a lot of potential audiences - everyone from the very young recruit to older guys like myself who may interested in joining up again.   By listing the potential officer jobs and appointments I think you are casting a fairly wide net to get people who may have specialities the unit desires.   If I was still living the Toronto area I would be tempted to transfer   . Cheers, mdh


----------



## humint (18 Nov 2004)

MdB:

Excellent feedback -- again, I really appreciate the comments. 

To be honest, I feel the same way on most of the points you made. 

I changed to the Army Game design because the index page had a layout that I favoured, and it was easier to clearly place links and news in an open, easy-to-read format. The previous site had issues with text balance between the left and right sides. Not a major issue, but one that takes away from a site's readability factor.

I don't mind the new colour scheme, but you are right on the money when you say that it is double-edged. To be honest, I'm still trying to figure out whether I like the more urban (or urbane) colours of the last website, or the darker, more SF colours of the new site. Now that I'm thinking about it, I could have totally revamped the colour scheme, but that may have taken away from the high-speed feel of the site. 

Like I said, I appreciate the comments, and will use them when (gasp!) re-designing for Defence-Neyt 3.2 or, if I really go nuts with the site design, I may bump it up to 4.0.


----------



## m_a_c (18 Nov 2004)

I think the site looks awesome.  It is simple and easy to navigate and it looks great.  I also like the colour scheme, great job...


----------



## fleeingjam (21 Nov 2004)

LOL Argylls you ripped off the americasarmy.com combat sim website lol....do you play that game btw?


----------



## humint (21 Nov 2004)

Yes, it's the go army site. I figured someone, somewhere would spot it -- but the site layout really worked for my purposes. And, nope, I don't have time to play vid-games (although I wish I had), just far too busy with civ and army work.


----------



## humint (29 Dec 2004)

*ARMY JOBS NOW! >> in THE ARGYLLS*

The Argylls are looking to enrol 40 new recruits between 01 Jan and 30 May 2005. 

We guarantee employment as soon as you complete the application process and are sworn-in -- which means you'll be making money sooner, rather than later! CALL US FOR DETAILS >> 905.541.ARMY

If you are interested in the infantry, and specializing in mountain and urban ops, we are the unit of choice for Southern Ontario. We offer a training intensive schedule, meaning that we spend more time in the field doing the good stuff. And that means more opportunities for you to make money, and more opportunities for you to develop the high-speed skills you can't get in the civilian world.

*TRAINING UNMATCHED*

Do you want to do all the hard stuff that only the specialists get to do? Well, the Argylls is the unit you want to join. In May, we are taking the unit to train at the US Army Mountain Ops School. And, we have even bigger and better training opportunities planned for the next two years. Don't miss out -- call us today to find out more!


*
CONTACT US*

For more information, please call the Argyll Recruiting Office at >> 905.541.ARMY (2769) 

*FIND OUT MORE*

Check-out our websites at:

www.argylls.ca

www.ashofc.ca


*RECRUIT JOB SESSIONS*

We also offer recruit info sessions, every Wed evening at 6.30 PM from Jan through May. We offer all the answers to your recruit questions.


*OPEN HOUSE -- ARMY FOR A DAY!*
We will be having a number of invite-only open houses in Feb, March, April, and May. Here, you can experience what it is like to be on a training course. You can check-out the equipment, talk to experienced soldiers and current recruits, get the answers you need about the recruiting process, and get help with the application form.

*CALL US NOW * >> 905.541.ARMY to get on the invite list or to find out more about this exciting opportunity.

We even have people that will help you complete the application form, and walk you through the process. That way, you are armed with all the info before you even start!


----------



## humint (17 Feb 2005)

There will be an open house held at the John Foote Armoury on *Sat, 05 March from 1000-1600 Hrs.*

All weapons, vehicles, and equipment will be on display, and troops will be available to speak to you about training. There will be other displays there as well as training demos.

For info on the Argylls, or for a list of available jobs, please see www.argylls.ca

OR CALL >> *905.541.ARMY*

Getting There >> Directions

From Toronto/Guelph

Hwy 403 to York Blvd 
Follow York to James Street North 
Left onto James and drive two blocks 
The armoury is the red brick building on the right 


From Brantford

Hwy 403 to Main Street 
Follow Main to Bay Street 
Left onto Bay 
RIght onto York 
Left onto James, and drive two blocks 
The armoury is the red brick building on the right 
Parking >>

Municipal parking is available on the streets surrounding the armoury. Do not park in the vehicle compoud. A parking lot is available on Mulberry Street, which is directly across from the armoury.


----------



## RossF (17 Feb 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## SHARP WO (18 Feb 2005)

Im there, I am always there.


----------



## BDTyre (18 Feb 2005)

Why is there rarely anything like this in Vancouver?

AFAIK, the last open house was to celebrate the move of the Recruiting centre to a new facility, and that was nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## MikeM (19 Feb 2005)

I guess the units do not put much of an effort in as the Argylls do.


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

This is a 31 CBG directed event.  Windsor, London, Hamilton, Kitchener and Guelph will be running one simultaneously.  Timings are all the same.  Look for advertising in the local papers and on radio.


----------



## JBP (21 Feb 2005)

Sooooo what happened to St.Catharines? I know they do this every once in awhile also... 

R they on thier "own time" to do it every so many years??? Just wondering because thier under 31 CBG also...


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

I think they're coming under Hamilton, but they just ran one, or about to run their own.


----------



## RossF (3 Mar 2005)

Wait, just to clarify something..this is an Open House to the public right? Sorry for sounding confused, but I am after reading the Argylls website on this. I need to clear this up ASAP.


----------



## Love793 (4 Mar 2005)

Yes it's open to the public.


----------



## RossF (4 Mar 2005)

Alright, thank you for getting back so quick.


----------



## Lexi (5 Mar 2005)

I was there today, 
Had a Riley cadet that wouldn't leave the Argyll display... lol.
Propaganda I tell thee!


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Mar 2005)

no offense to most of you cadets, but those RHLI cadets in Fake CADPAT were Driving me nuts! isnt there some way for them to look more cadet-ish?

i mean from 20 feet away there was no way to tell if they were military or cadet, at least not to the average civilian....... and to be perfectly honest that does worry me somewhat.... however Im going to talk about that in another thread somewhere else....

The recruiting open house was quite good, not just from a recruiting perspective but i had an interesting talk with a few army folk from other units where i was accually explaining to them what a CSS Company accually does in the feild....hopefully all those who went enjoyed it, and all those who worked it got something out of it as well..

cheers
  Josh


----------



## RossF (6 Mar 2005)

I was there yesterday and I really enjoyed it. I got a lot of information about the differnet reserve units that were there. I'm really glad that I went, I got to hold the ruck sack, helmet, vest, C7, C9 and the rocket launcher for the first time, very cool!

Thanks to those of you who put it on and made it happen!


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> no offense to most of you cadets, but those RHLI cadets in Fake CADPAT were Driving me nuts! isnt there some way for them to look more cadet-ish?
> 
> i mean from 20 feet away there was no way to tell if they were military or cadet, at least not to the average civilian....... and to be perfectly honest that does worry me somewhat.... however Im going to talk about that in another thread somewhere else....
> 
> ...


True - That's why I don't agree with cadets having CADPAT. I was there in civvies, (in my faithful "I'm out of my mind, feel free to leave a message" teeshirt,) with my friend who was in OD's. 

The open house was, in my opinion, very well done and tons of fun. Everyone there was incredibly friendly and talked with enthusiasm.
(Beats the hell out of doing PT!)

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## humint (6 Mar 2005)

RossF:

I see what you mean about confused. 

The ARMY FOR A DAY event was an event organized for people currently in the recruiting process, or about to enter. It's a way for them to experience army life for a few hours, so they know what they are getting into.

ARMY FOR A DAY event was not the OPEN HOUSE. They are separate events.

ARMY FOR A DAY is much more intensive, and focuses on giving the applicant some hands-on. Kinda like the show SAS -- Are you tought enough? but you are not in the field, and you won't have people yelling at you. 

We will be holding another one in April -- so, if you plan on joining, and want to get involved in the event, please come by an Argyll Open House on a Wed night at 6.30 PM. We'll get you to fill-out a contact sheet and we'll call you when we put the event together.

This invitation also goes out to the other applicants out there, so feel free to come in to the Argyll Open House, or give us a call at 905.541.ARMY


----------



## RossF (6 Mar 2005)

Ahh okay. I decided to just call the armouries and ask if it was for the public, got my answer and so I went. I enjoyed every minute of it!


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Mar 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> True - That's why I don't agree with cadets having CADPAT. I was there in civvies, (in my faithful "I'm out of my mind, feel free to leave a message" teeshirt,) with my friend who was in OD's.
> 
> The open house was, in my opinion, very well done and tons of fun. Everyone there was incredibly friendly and talked with enthusiasm.
> (Beats the heck out of doing PT!)
> ...




I think i remember you... you were with another female cadet pte in OD's? I think i remember you guys climbing all over the HLVW Wrecker and MRT Truck we had in the center of the armouries... and i think your freind was talking to one of our guys about your RSM's Jump course over the summer.

Cheers
   Josh


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I think i remember you... you were with another female cadet pte in OD's? I think i remember you guys climbing all over the HLVW Wrecker and MRT Truck we had in the center of the armouries... and i think your freind was talking to one of our guys about your RSM's Jump course over the summer.
> 
> Cheers
> Josh


Yep that was us!
Hey, I couldn't help it.. that HLVW was too cool...  :-[
We were also with a little boy, (well.. boy.. he was 13, but looked like he was 7.) and my friend and I spent most of the day there because we had to wait for cadets to go home. (Just so happens the last cadet there wasn't getting picked up... he was walking...)

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## JBP (7 Mar 2005)

I was there also.....

But I wokeup off that damn cold dirty cement floor that the whole "Open House" was on because I was in the middle of my BMQ course...  >

After you folks all left we had our C7 Weapons Handling Test.... HOUA!

I was one of the guys running around from time to time like a chicken with my head cuttoff, a C7, in combat CADPAT with TacVest+helmet...


Hope you all had fun!


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Mar 2005)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> I was there also.....
> 
> But I wokeup off that darn cold dirty cement floor that the whole "Open House" was on because I was in the middle of my BMQ course...   >
> 
> ...




Heh heh heh.. I remember you guys.... and strangly enough i also remember running around JFA like a chicken with my head cut off during my Co-op QL-2 back in '99... heh... memories...


----------



## Lexi (7 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Heh heh heh.. I remember you guys.... and strangly enough i also remember running around JFA like a chicken with my head cut off during my Co-op QL-2 back in '99... heh... memories...


There were plenty there that day that were running around like headless chickens, myself included....

(Hey, wasn't my fault - my shoe was stolen off of my own foot!  :crybaby


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Mar 2005)

Nooooow i remember you...

your freind tried to pawn the shoe off on one of our EME Sgts


----------



## Lexi (8 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Nooooow i remember you...
> 
> your freind tried to pawn the shoe off on one of our EME Sgts


"I don't want your friend's shoe, it's stinky!"  ;D
The arty sgt. nearly choked on his sandwich he was laughing so hard at me...  :-[


----------



## humint (3 Apr 2005)

The Argylls are on a hiring spree, and can take on another 30 recruits for summer training.

If you live in the Hamilton area (i.e. Guelph, Burlington, Stoney Creek, Caledonia, etc), and want to join the largest, and most active, infantry unit -- than give us a call at 905.541.ARMY or email gorrie.ai@forces.gc.ca today.

DON'T WAIT, GET YOUR APPLICATION IN TODAY TO GUARANTEE YOURSELF SUMMER EMPLOYMENT!

You can check out our website at:

www.argylls.ca

We offer:

* Guaranteed FT summer employment for successful applicants;
* Training intensive training year to keep you employed;
* Opportunities for FT work;
* Unmatched opportunities for skills development;
* The best training in the Brigade Area -- no other unit offers mountain ops, urban ops, and in-house recce (Recon) qualification courses like The Argylls; and
* Loads of extra PT work employment opportunities throughout the school year.


----------



## humint (6 Apr 2005)

I've had a couple of emails inquiring about recruit open houses.

The Argylls hold *RECRUIT INFO SESSIONS * every *WED night, at 6.30 PM * sharp.

Call 905.541.ARMY for details.

Location is the John Foote Armoury, 200 James St North, Hamilton. Walk into the parking area, and follow the Argyll Recruiting Signs, or seek out Rm 111, and enter the GREEN DOOR!

Our information sessions cover the following:

* Entry plans for NCMs and Officers
* Pay and benefits
* basic training and courses
* Unit training and exercises
* PT and FT career opportunities
* Qualifications
* Time commitment
* Skills development opportunities
* Mountain and Urban Ops training
* Helpful hints for the application package and testing
* And there is a Q and A period for anyone that requires additional help

You may also get a chance to play with our weapons simulator.

THIS is the most complete info session you'll ever get on the army reserve.


----------



## fidicuffs (6 Apr 2005)

hey man, ive already been to the info session (which was great by the way), but sinse i have to wait untill midterm to get a note from  my guidance councillor regarding my credits(im in grade 10) i was wondering what percent chance i would have of getting into the june BMQ? pm me or reply here


thank you 
Jamie Grahn


----------



## humint (7 Apr 2005)

Short answer = chances are good you'll make it onto the course.

It all depends on you getting your application in ASAP. If you get your mid-term report in April, and get your application in shortly thereafter and blast through the tests, there is an excellent chance of getting you onto the June BMQ course. It's all up to you in terms of booking and completing each test. 

I've seen people complete the testing in a month, where others have taken four months. It's different for each person.

BUT, I can guarantee to you that, once you are done the tests, we will get you into the unit and kitted up ASAP.


----------



## humint (10 Apr 2005)

*


		Code:
	

www.argylls.ca

*
Accept no substitutes!

*905.541.ARMY*


----------



## highground (2 Mar 2006)

If the Argyll is the largest unit in 31 brg, why do we only have one real company? There are other units that have 2-3 companies and have different location. I think the RHLI started a new company in Burlington.  Why haven’t the Argyll expanded to new locations?

Ken


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Mar 2006)

highground said:
			
		

> If the Argyll is the largest unit in 31 brg, why do we only have one real company? There are other units that have 2-3 companies and have different location. I think the RHLI started a new company in Burlington.  Why haven’t the Argyll expanded to new locations?
> 
> Ken



I don't think that the argylls are the biggest, do you have that poof  for that? We have two companies, but our nominal roll is up to 150


----------

